# Lego Lord Of The Rings öffnet sich nicht - Win 10



## TuzOW (21. September 2019)

*Lego Lord Of The Rings öffnet sich nicht - Win 10*

Hallo, ich wollte mal wieder ein Lego Spiel spielen, um zu sehen ob sie mir immernoch so viel Spaß machen wie früher 

Also habe ich mir Lego Herr Der Ringe auf Mmoga für Steam gekauft. Jedoch kann ich das Spiel nicht öffnen, bzw. öffnet es sich kurz (Blackscreen) und schließt sich nach ca. 2 Sekunden wieder.

Ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll, ich habe mir ein altes DirectX installiert, die Datei pcconfig geändert auf einen 1080p Bildschirm. Ich habe es mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus (Win7 und Win8) probiert, es als Administrator ausgeführt und mir xinput1_3.dll / d3dx9_41.dll / XAPOFX1_3.dll runtergeladen und im Spiel Ordner entpackt.

Es hilft alles nichts 

Ich weiß nicht ob jemand von euch ne Idee hat, aber fragen kostet ja nichts.

Specs:
Ryzen 5 2600
GTX 1060
16gb ddr4 3.200mhz


----------

